# Reliable, Insured, Experienced Subcontractor In Se Michigan



## RainmakerMich (Nov 24, 2006)

I am a subcontractor looking to sub out one 2001 Ford F250 with V Boss Plow and sidewalk crew (if needed) in SE Michigan. I have been in business over 5 years and am fully insured. Please call me if you are looking for a reliable, experienced businessowner to help with your snow removal needs. Brandon (734)564-1373


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

what are your rates including the sidewalk crew?


----------



## heavy detroit (Nov 18, 2006)

*sub work*

Hello Brandon

I called and left a msg about the sub work.

Thanks


----------

